# CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - THIS SUNDAY - June 4th 2017



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 2, 2017)

*YES - This Sunday - June 4th 2017 - is the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday Ride - Weather should be outstanding this Sunday with temps around 75 degrees with sunny skies forecast for the day - 

Last weekend while I was attending the Long Beach Vets Stadium bicycle & motorcycle swapmeet - I had a few people ask me what was the bicycle theme for the June ride - well not every month has a theme - so my default response to them was "Schwinn" - which there is always a bunch of every month - just ride your favorite rider 




 

NEXT MONTH - the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride will be the 2017 SHELBY INVASION ride - so everyone will have a month to dial in your favorite Shelby bicycle & show everyone what Shelby is all about 

 

 

CYCLONE COASTER will be in the 2017 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade once more - July 4th is on a Tuesday this year - the Parade starts @ 10am & it goes until noon - Staging is around 9am to 9:30am in front of El Toro High School - Arrive early to decorate & take this event in - This is a great hometown parade with local residents lining the streets cheering everyone one on as they pass by - CYCLONE COASTER invites everyone to join us for these events - 



 



 

Never been in a parade you say ?? - Well this might be the year for you to join in the parade magic & fun - I will find out the CYCLONE COASTER entry number after the meeting in the next couple weeks & post it up here on the CABE - facebook & our CYCLONE COASTER Website as soon as I have the information - 

PARADE REQUIREMENTS are (1) you MUST ride a vintage bicycle & (2) you MUST wear a CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt --- NO CYCLONE COASTER t-shirt - NO vintage bicycle -- NO Parade - After all the many spectators along the parade route look forward to seeing the vintage bicycles they remember as a kid ride by 

Please PM me with any questions - ALL DETAILS are posted on www.cyclonecoaster.com as soon as I have them 

Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## Cory (Jun 2, 2017)

Looks like fun Frank! Tripple3, Hippy Mike and I will be riding up there from Huntington Beach. Can't wait!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fltwd57 (Jun 4, 2017)

At the Queen Mary with the Cyclone Coasters...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 4, 2017)

2 of my favorite bikes of the day


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 4, 2017)

I see @Jarod24 RMS. Love it!


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 4, 2017)

I had a great time as usual and took some pics


----------



## Jarod24 (Jun 4, 2017)

Good times today! Great seeing everyone today and meeting some new people! Sorry didn't catch everyone to say later. We grabbed lunch by the coffee shop and hit the road. A side shots only haha


----------



## None (Jun 4, 2017)

Good times at the Cyclone Coasters Ride!


----------

